# Cual es el proceso para publicar un Libro?



## Chico3001 (May 26, 2009)

Este tema va dirigido principalmente para Meta que tiene contactos en el mundo editorial, pero se me ocurrio hacerlo abierto por si alguien mas esta interesado

Cuales serian los pasos para poder crear un libro de electronica y mandarlo a publicar a una casa editorial?, Y despues de publicado como es el proceso para reimpresiones, derechos de autor y cosas asi?

Lo pregunto por que me anda dando vueltas la idea en la cabeza de hacer un libro en español para AVRs y posiblemente para ARM, pero no tengo ni idea de cual es el proceso de publicacion de un libro...


----------



## Meta (May 26, 2009)

Hola:


Basándome en mi experiencia, tiene que preparar un proyecto del libro donde indique:
El título.
Tema a tratar con una descripción aproximada del contenido.
Índice aproximado de la obra.
Público al que va dirigido y justificación de su salida al mercado  (es decir, por qué cree que el libro se venderá más que otros).
Una pequeña biografía del autor.
Uno ó dos capítulos completos (ésto lo piden después pero si lo tiene mejor que lo presente ahora si lo tiene preparado, sino que se olvide de este punto hasta que lo pidan).
Todo aquello que se le ocurra para "vender" su proyecto.
Después ese proyecto debe dirigirlo a las editoriales, por ejemplo  con Ra-Ma y tendría que hacerlo a través de http://www.ra-ma.es/contacto/formContacto.php . Debe conocer que debido a la bajada en las ventas, las Editoriales ultimamente están muy reticentes a aceptar nuevos proyectos, pero eso debe servir como acicate para luchar con más ahínco por su ídea.

Espero sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 31, 2009)

Si lo publicaras con licencia libre (como la GFDL), ayudarías a muchas mas personas. Claro, eso si tu idea no era hacerlo con fines económicos.


----------



## Meta (May 31, 2009)

Lo hará con fines económicos.

Al final veo que se te quitaron las ganas de hacer un libro, coge un libro en Inglés y lo traduces al español, muchos empiezan por ahí.


----------



## electrodan (May 31, 2009)

Traducir un libro (excepto que le den permiso) sería ilegal.


----------



## Meta (May 31, 2009)

Tiene que recibir permiso y por escrito. El Inglés recibe parte de ingresos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2009)

No si las ganas las tengo...  lo que me pasa es que ando metido en varios proyectos y necesito organizarme bien.... 

En cuanto al libro Meta tiene razon... mi idea es hacerlo con fines economicos, solo que como ya se que el libro va a terminar fotocopiado en internet (sin ofender a nadie) estoy pensando como añadirle un valor agregado extra....


----------



## Meta (Jun 1, 2009)

Piensa bien lo que vas hacer. 

- Si lo hago, me lo copiarán a pdf por ahí.
- Si no lo hago, no pasará factura nada malo y algo bueno.

Usted elige.

No se a que te refieres a añadirle algo de valor extra.  Para estas cosas hoy en día, piensa el tiempo que vas a perder.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Si tu sabes que va a suceder puedes planear con anticipacion, te cuento un caso que me toco de primera mano

Hace poco compre por internet un libro electronico (ebook) de reparacion de displays LCD, era una muy buena oferta y decidi tomarla (10 usd o algo asi), en fin... a las pocas semanas me toco verlo en megaupload disponible para cualquiera... 

Lo siento por el autor, por que la verdad hizo un muy buen trabajo, por que en estos tiempos no te puedes enfocar en un libro a sabiendas de que te lo van a copiar, peeeerooo... si su objetivo hubiera sido hacer una escuela de mantenimiento (por ejemplo) el libro pasa a ser secundario, pone toda la información de contacto dentro del libro y ahora la pirateria pasa a ser una aliada.... entre mas se copie el libro mas posibles alumnos le pueden llegar preguntando por la admision a la escuela

Asi que mi idea es similar... no tanto poner una escuela sino tratar de ofrecer kits, hacer el libro didactico y que en cada capitulo se vaya usando algo mas acerca del kit, asi el lector termina con un conocimiento practico y un kit que lo puede ir ayudando en sus proyectos, los planos se pueden bajar de una web o se puede vender el kit con algun cargo extra, y asi el libro pasaria a ser secundario..... si lo compran excelente, si lo piratean mejor, quiere decir que mi libro es tan bueno que todos tienen necesidad de el y ademas todos salimos ganando por que haria mencion de varias webs en las que me quiero apoyar para hacer el libro (incluyendo claro foros de electronica)

Esa es mi idea de valor agregado, no se que opinen ustedes....


----------



## Meta (Jun 1, 2009)

Muy buena idea.

La verdad, también funciona si está preparara para instituto, es decir, por mucho que se piratee, lo profesorees te obligan a tenerlo original,ya que la consegería se lo ordena a todos los profesores.


----------

